# 2010 Jeep Cherokee build



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wasn't going to post up my build here, because i cant touch some of the cars on here. But i started thinking that someone here might have a jeep and need some ideas, so here it is.

First off i have replaced all the stock speakers with Infinity Kappa's (just a tad better thank the stock ones ) and sound deadening the doors. I did want to use components, but i thought this way might sound better. if not i will just swap them out.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Then i replaced the stock head unit. It is a JVC AVX-810. I have loved JVC receivers since the early 90's and see no need to change now. This jeep had a bar right in the middle of the radio compartment so a aftermarket unit wont fit. but i remedied that with a sawzall blade . I must say the JVC looks, and fits really nice in there. I also installed a axxess ASWC which allows my steering wheel controls to be used with my new deck. and it works great.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is the list of items to be installed very soon.
butler audio tube driver 475. 4 x 75 Watts @ 4 ohm's
MMATS DHC1400.05. 1400 watts at .5 ohm at 13 volts 
12" custom made shallow mount WMD's


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

well i got a little work done on my box. i have test fit it into the jeep and it fits perfect.
here is a shot of what i will be putting in the jeep (subject to change)










here is the panel in for the test fit.










and here is the underside layout with the bracing in place.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like an interesting build for sure! Looking forward to reading your review of those subwoofers.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I had those subs in a regular box for about 6 months and they are the sickest shallow mount subs ever built. they sound great and get very loud when needed.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

i did some more work on the jeep today. started getting the amps ready and running some of the wires. its hard to find time to work on it with everything thats going on around here.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well after a quick run to the audio store for a pair of memphis rca's i got the wiring done in the back of the jeep. If this was going to be seen i would have hidden most of it, but i still always make sure the wiring is clean and neat even if it wont be seen. I still need to get into the dash and run new wires for the 3.5" in the dash because they are tied together with the 6x9's and i will have them all on there own amplifier channels. maybe i will get to that tomorrow.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well today i got into the dash and wired all the speakers up. and i had to run new wires for the dash speakers because the 3.5's are tied with the 6x9's in the door. i wanted to be able to control the dash speakers by themselves so new wires needed to be ran. so now all the speakers are hooked up and all rca's are ran, and it sounds so great!!!! i sometimes forget what a difference it makes when speakers are amped and not running off of HU power. its like night and day!!! the bass response is so much better and the tweeters now shine like they should. i cant wait to finish this and get it tuned and hear my system like its supposed to sound.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

I got up early today and finished my box and put in my sub. now all that's left is to find some automotive carpet and get a speaker grill made. I really love how flush the box is, once i get the carpet on it should look real close to factory. i've only listened to it for a few minutes but so far it sounds great for only one 12". i will do some more listening and tuning in the next few days and give a full update on the sound. I put up a pic of the backside of the box so you can get an idea of how thin this box really is!!!!


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks pretty cool so far!


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good man. Glad I could inspire you. Looking forward to seeing carpeted.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome looking machine / system bro ...


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks guys. well i called around and no one around here sells the carpet, so i called a friend that works at a local audio shop and they dont sell it, but he will hook me up with what i need. so it looks like it will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

well i must admit, the more i listened to the sub the more disappointed i was in its performance. no matter what i did to the eq, bass boost, or crossover points, i couldn't get them to sound right. they were kind of muddy and the drum beats were sloppy at best. It almost sounded out of phase. but how could it be out of phase with only one sub? well on the hifonics amp there is the phase adjustment so i turned it 180 degrees out of phase and viola all the goodness returned!!! drums were tight again and the low bass extension was back in full force. i'm not sure why this is? maybe something due to the cabin? anyway it works great now and i'm happy. now just to finish this box.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good start on this build. That tube driver blue is a very clean amp.. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Great job thus far on the build. Two questions though:

1) How did the MMats amp transform into a HHifonics amp?
2) Why not use both subs? Was it air space?

Can't wait to see the finished product :snacks:


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

bigdwiz said:


> Great job thus far on the build. Two questions though:
> 
> 1) How did the MMats amp transform into a HHifonics amp?
> 2) Why not use both subs? Was it air space?
> ...


well its like this
1) the mmats is 1400 at .5 ohm and my hifonics is 1200 at 1ohm. my sub has a single 1ohm coil. so it seemed like the hifonics was a better match. if i would have used both subs i would have used the mmats. might change later. well just see.
2) it had some to do with air space, but really more about function. i travel all over the USA for work and need all the space i can get for packing. if i didnt like the way it sounded i was going to put in the other one, but it sounds great like it is.
i went to get some carpet to finish the box today but all they had was grey, so looks like i will have to order it of the net. so looks like another week before i can finish.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well a guy told me i could get some carpet at lowes, and i pretty much called him a liar. well as you can see from the pics below he was right. so if anyone wants to pick up some auto carpet, just go to lowes. They even had the charcoal grey and light grey. Now back to my install. I couldn't be happier with the results. You know how when you start a project, you have a picture in your mind how it will look. Well it usually doesn't come out like you pictured, but on this one it is exactly how i envisioned it looking. I dont think i could have made it look much more factory than it does. For as simple of an install it was, it was quiet difficult at times to get it just right, but i am ecstatic with the looks, performance, and sound of this system. Now I cant wait to go on one of my 20 hr drives to some remote location for my job. :laugh:


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks awesome man. Great job.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

mdavis007 said:


> Looks awesome man. Great job.


X2 man...simple, stealth and crafty!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks guys. this is probably the most functional sup box i have ever built.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering if you were gonna cover the sub. I was thinking that things gonna get hit! but nice idea.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yea i use my hatch area way to much to not have the sub protected.


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

draft6969 said:


> Oh yea i use my hatch area way to much to not have the sub protected.


now i wonder does that plexiglass ruin the sound quality at all? I wonder if drilling some holes in the plexi would make it sound better.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

blackknight87 said:


> now i wonder does that plexiglass ruin the sound quality at all? I wonder if drilling some holes in the plexi would make it sound better.


no it doesnt change the sound at all. it actually helps in large areas. i have used this style many times and have always liked the results. the subs just fire on the plexi and out the front. no change in the sound. well none that i can notice.


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

man, thats a slick sub cover!!! i like it!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks. i like it too.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I have never seen a slim WMD. can you tell me more about it? It looks like you are only using one, but earlier on it looked like you had two? Specs on the size box you placed it in?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jroo said:


> I have never seen a slim WMD. can you tell me more about it? It looks like you are only using one, but earlier on it looked like you had two? Specs on the size box you placed it in?


I have the only ones ever made, completely custom made for me. I tried to get them to put them into production but they didn't see a market for them. they are the best sounding shallow mount subs i have ever heard. they hit the low notes with the best of them. something the other shallow mounts i have heard cant do. they said they would work fine in as little as .5cf to 1cf. mine are in about 1cf right now. i was planning on using 2 but since one sounds so good and i get to keep a little more space, i just left it like that. i can always add the other one if i want.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

here are the specs on them
fs 30 hz
qms 8.06
vas 1.06 ft^3
mms 349 g
qes 2.62
spl 76 1w1m
qts 1.9


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks sweet! I bet it sounds bad axx!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks chevy. I am already in the process of changing my system around. does it ever end? one of my 3.5's in the dash has something wrong with it, so i put in a 1" soft dome in its place and i liked the sound much better. so now i'm waiting for my new tweeters to come in the mail. also i like the butler tube amp but i liked my planet audio tubers better so i will be switching them out also. Then i might be putting my MMATS back in and, will be adding a external electronic x-over in the mix. so ill put the updates as they happen.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well the kappa's are out and the soft dome's are in, and i realy like the difference. seems much smoother than the coax's.


----------



## Danco1985 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice buildout. I have a 2011 jeep and I am trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks. i was going to buy a 2011 but when they said i could have the 2010 for $22,000 instead of $33,000, i jumped on it. doesnt the 2011 have the factory sub? i would probabley just change that out and swap out the door speakers and leave it at that. the audio in thoes looks like a pain in the ass to fool with, well unless you plan on ripping everthing out, that is.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Very slick work on the enclosure/amp rack.

How does that setup image, with the dash speakers & door mounted 6x9s?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Automotive carpet at Lowes? What department do they sell it in?


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Chaos said:


> Very slick work on the enclosure/amp rack.
> 
> How does that setup image, with the dash speakers & door mounted 6x9s?


It does a great job. when i had the 3.5's in the dash the sound was never quite right. it was either to high or to low with alot of mids. it just didnt work well. once i just put the softdomes in the dash the difference was huge!!! i now use it like a componet system, i have it ran active with the 6X9 doing mid duty and the domes in the dash for the highs. this way i can have full control of the tweeters and the mids.



HondAudio said:


> Automotive carpet at Lowes? What department do they sell it in?


in the carpet area. where there is the huge rack of carpet rolls. but i dont know if they are at all lowes. just check. its prety nice carpet.


----------

